# I'm new here from North Vancouver, Canada . . . Hello :)



## seethroughlife (May 28, 2013)

My number one burning question this morning is . . . what are your thoughts on the Canan 6D. I was surprised to find out that it only uses SD cards and kind of disappointed, probably mostly because i'm used to CF cards. Anyway, i'm trying to decide whether to go with the 6D or the 5D Mk III. To be honest, I am trying to be satisfied with the 6D for now, and then maybe upgrade in a year or so when I get my business up and running here. I worked as a pro photographer in Saskatoon, SK for a few years but then moved to North Vancouver about 4 years ago and am hopeful that I can get things going here now. I shoot mainly portraiture with available light and some band photography. So here goes . . . anybody have any sage advice for me? I'm all ears!


----------



## terri (May 28, 2013)

Hello, and welcome to TPF!   

I've moved your thread over to the Canon forum, where you may get more specific answers to your questions.   Good luck, and enjoy the forum!


----------



## Big Mike (May 29, 2013)

Welcome aboard.  

North Van. is a beautiful place to live, my Father lived there for a while.

From what I've heard, people have been somewhat disappointed with the 6D.  Mostly that it's just 'cheap feeling' for the high price tag.  The image quality is probably pretty good...but I don't think it's much of a 'professional' body.  I guess it depends what you do and how you do it.  It's easy to just say "go for the 5DmkIII" but it's your money.  

I don't know if there is a difference in the weather sealing between the two...but living in that area, it might be something you'll want to look into.


----------



## seethroughlife (May 31, 2013)

Thanks Terri! I'm not all that familiar with the site yet so much appreciated.


----------



## seethroughlife (May 31, 2013)

Hey Big Mike - yes, I do love North Vancouver   And thanks for your reply. I'm really trying to convince myself that I could probably make do with the 6D for a year, and then hopefully when I have a bit more spare cash then pick up the latest 5D MkIII then. I may also just try and nail down a few contracts first and then I can justify the difference in price a little better. Unfortunately, my husband and I sold our Boler trailer so that I could get a new camera so he has a say in how much I spend on it, and the only difference he sees is the price.


----------



## Big Mike (May 31, 2013)

You had a Boler?  I put new wheels on my 1973 Boler just yesterday, taking her out this weekend, for the first time this year.

To be fair, I haven't seen a 6D in-person, but the sense that I've got from people, is that it just feels too cheap, for a $1900 camera.  
But my suggestion would be to go into a store and handle both of them, because if the image quality will be the same (or very close) then the ergonomics and feel of the body will be a big part of the difference.  As Tim mentioned in your other thread, the AF is different, but that may or may not matter to you.


----------



## seethroughlife (May 31, 2013)

Yes we HAD a 1978 Boler, sadly we had to sell it. So I don't want to talk about that too much. So the difference in the AF is primarily a deal-breaker if shooting a lot in low light. But how low? I guess I do some work indoors shooting events and things but mostly would be stage lit so i'm not sure if that is an issue. But definitely living in North Vancouver and the amount of humidity and moisture here may be something else to consider, as you say.


----------



## Big Mike (May 31, 2013)

You'll have to do some research about the AF.  

I've got the 5DII and the AF is just adequate, not great.  The 5DIII is supposed to have greatly improved the AF system, but I'm not sure where the 6D falls in that regard.  Of course, wide aperture lenses with USM will improve your AF speed and useability.     

Trying them out, side by side, in a camera store, may be enough to help you figure it out.


----------

